# Dead forum



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone have anything to say? Does Anas have to speak up for someone to chime in. Come on guys, lets talk snowgoose hunting!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Anas isn't here anymore.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I was kinda wondering if that fella was getting a bit to controversial.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

So Because anas didn't agree with everyone else on here he is now banned? Please elaborate.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I think it was more than just a difference in opinion, some of the things said by him were a little touchy and meant to really stir the pot seemed like.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

lifes a bummer without an anas. let him back in!


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

This forum is kind of like a deer herd. It's really only in rut for a couple weeks out of the year and the bucks sure don't get along.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I just can't believe how the waterfowling talk just shuts down. I wish people would still like to talk snow hunting, even though the season is done. Maybe i just have nothing better to do. These damn white birds got my mind on one thing and one thing only. Quite addicting. :thumb:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

tilley said:


> So Because anas didn't agree with everyone else on here he is now banned? Please elaborate.


Silence. Really? No explanation for why Anas was banned? Did he even get a warning?

I guess that's pretty much par for the course around here. For whatever reason the mods on NoDak seem to think their job is to deter forum participation. A guy like Anas comes along and starts engaging people in interesting, albeit sometimes controversial discussion, and he gets the axe.

This forum was almost getting to the point where it was worth visiting and reading again. I'm sure the sponsors appreciate banning the guy that got the site all those hits; just look at his thread views.

Great move mods!

Maybe, just maybe, if the mods around here thought their job was to start conversation and post something from time to time instead of acting like babysitters with too much authority this site wouldn't suck so much.

Ken, why don't you make yourself useful and stop being a detriment to the site for a change by contributing something that people might actually want to read...like why Anas got banned. Let's hear it.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Im wondering why he was banned as well? Not like I agreed with everything he posted but c'mon at least he got some good discussions going......


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I was actually suprised that he didnt get banned sooner. He didn't say stuff to get discussion going he just said stuff to be a jerk.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Go into the Honker forum and go on the "Am I dumb? " thread. It's about the 9th post by Mr. Ana's himself. That comment right there sums up why that guy got booted. He seemed like kind of a cock sucker with all his wise remarks just looking to stir the pot.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

fieldgeneral said:


> I just can't believe how the waterfowling talk just shuts down. I wish people would still like to talk snow hunting, even though the season is done. Maybe i just have nothing better to do. These damn white birds got my mind on one thing and one thing only. Quite addicting. :thumb:


  I want people to talk deer hunting all year, but I can't talk them into that either.  I would settle for rifle or bow talk too.

As far as Anas I didn't pay much attention to him, but I was surprised he didn't get canned sooner. His posts were not helpful to anyone and looked more like he wanted to get into a scrap with someone. I mean if his posts had no redeeming social value and were only meant to cause bad feelings ---- well????? I didn't ban him, but I sure would have. I hope that's a good enough explanation. You can complain about me too, or you can put on your big boy pants.


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> I hope that's a good enough explanation. You can complain about me too, or you can put on your big boy pants.


Maybe you should put on your big boy pants and quit complaining about Anas. :fiddle:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

SOTA'N'KOTA said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that's a good enough explanation. You can complain about me too, or you can put on your big boy pants.
> ...


I don't care one way or the other. You kids need to grow up and act like men.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Matt,I had nothing to do with banning anyone.Just said he isn't here anymore because someone wanted to know what happened to him.You want to know.....PM the owner.


----------



## Big rig (Apr 16, 2013)

fieldgeneral said:


> I just can't believe how the waterfowling talk just shuts down. I wish people would still like to talk snow hunting, even though the season is done. Maybe i just have nothing better to do. These damn white birds got my mind on one thing and one thing only. Quite addicting. :thumb:


I hear ya,I am out in California and specks are the game here. Just started targeting whites, very addicting! Plus specks don't mind decoying to a snow spread. Just saw that they are proposing a limit of 10 whites for us this season.! Time to upgrade the spread!!


----------



## Mike Kortum (Aug 26, 2011)

KEN W said:


> Anas isn't here anymore.


There are 34 threads on the first page not including stickys. Ten of them have 10 or more replies. Five of those ten were started by Anas. No wonder one of those ten threads is titled "Dead Forum" and has a bunch of posts concering the loss of entertainment since Anas isn't around anymore.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Matt,I had nothing to do with banning anyone.Just said he isn't here anymore because someone wanted to know what happened to him.You want to know.....PM the owner.


Ok so let's here the reasoning Hustad..........echo...echo.....echo.....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

PJ said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Matt,I had nothing to do with banning anyone.Just said he isn't here anymore because someone wanted to know what happened to him.You want to know.....PM the owner.
> ...


Lets keep it more professional. PM him if your really interested. I think doing so on this thread would turn it further into a childish whiz match.


----------



## Mike Kortum (Aug 26, 2011)

Plainsman said:


> PJ said:
> 
> 
> > KEN W said:
> ...


How would it turn into that? Anas is already banned. We are all adults here now.


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

Mike Kortum said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Anas isn't here anymore.
> ...


I'm pretty sure he had a couple big one's deleted too.

"Which State is the Best?" is gone and that had like 4000 hits and 60 replies.

There was never a dull moment with Anas around....I guess this site is geared to be dull??? Is that the goal? To have this place be extremely dull and boring?


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I started this thread because it was getting quiet around here when it came to talking waterfowl. I could care less about Anas he is gone so bury it, that guy had nothing good to say toward the conversations anyway. Let's talk hunting, not about the past.


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

Why is Anas gone though? Under his name it said for "continuous personal attacks."

If you go back through his threads no one was attacked more personally and continuously than Anas. The guy would post up a thread and whether it was on point or off kilter a lot of guys ragged on him and started stuff with him just to start stuff. Why aren't those guys banned?

It's funny how all those guys came out of the wood work to attack him but now that he's gone so are they. It's not like they were productive members, especially when it came to Anas. The guy posted his thoughts. Whether you agreed with them or not at least he posted them and created discussion. He never forced anyone to reply or read his threads to my knowledge.

So why did he get the boot?


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

Obama must have put out an order to remove him. the pres is not much for free speech


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> PJ said:
> 
> 
> > KEN W said:
> ...


I was joking. If I really wanted to get a hold of him I would hit him up on Facebook, Twitter or Napster.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

[/quote]I was joking. If I really wanted to get a hold of him I would hit him up on Facebook, Twitter or Napster.[/quote]

Sorry. I guess I succumb to conditioning. One whines then another and another and I didn't watch for the sarcastic humor that I enjoy myself. :thumb:


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> I didn't watch for the sarcastic humor


Really? A moderator from NoDak not watching for sarcasm or humor???

NOooo.....you don't say....I'm shocked.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

SOTA'N'KOTA said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't watch for the sarcastic humor
> ...


----------

